# Job offer withdrawn



## Angela26 (Jan 27, 2012)

Just wondered if we have any rights regarding a large Canadian co offering my husband a job in Feb, him accepting it after an interview in Canada, getting a positive LMO through 2wks ago, then them withdrawing the offer last week due to cutbacks! He resigned his job in UK 2 wks ago, when LMO arrived, and had just started serving his notice period. There is no guarantee his current employer will give him his job back. Seems very unfair. Luckily, I have not also resigned my current job cos I have a shorter notice period to serve, but would have done soon had this not happened. We could have both ended up jobless. Any suggestions gratefully received. He was headhunted for this job because they were desperate for staff at the time. Be careful out there, job hunters!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

As you were advised in the other thread there is nothing you can do/no legal recourse.


----------



## Angela26 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks, Auld Yin.


----------



## britplumber (Mar 17, 2012)

Angela26 said:


> Just wondered if we have any rights regarding a large Canadian co offering my husband a job in Feb, him accepting it after an interview in Canada, getting a positive LMO through 2wks ago, then them withdrawing the offer last week due to cutbacks! He resigned his job in UK 2 wks ago, when LMO arrived, and had just started serving his notice period. There is no guarantee his current employer will give him his job back. Seems very unfair. Luckily, I have not also resigned my current job cos I have a shorter notice period to serve, but would have done soon had this not happened. We could have both ended up jobless. Any suggestions gratefully received. He was headhunted for this job because they were desperate for staff at the time. Be careful out there, job hunters!


What field of work is your husband in?


----------



## Angela26 (Jan 27, 2012)

britplumber said:


> What field of work is your husband in?


Hi Britplumber. He is a project manager in the water industry, eg project managing water treatment works, managing the building of new sewers, managing clean water plants, etc. Luckily, current employer in UK has given him his job back now, was 9 days into his notice period here. The co in Canada was desperate for workers in Jan and offered the job after we had both gone out there for the interview, but did not have enough work by May, even though there are a huge co. Are you planning to go?


----------



## britplumber (Mar 17, 2012)

Angela26 said:


> Hi Britplumber. He is a project manager in the water industry, eg project managing water treatment works, managing the building of new sewers, managing clean water plants, etc. Luckily, current employer in UK has given him his job back now, was 9 days into his notice period here. The co in Canada was desperate for workers in Jan and offered the job after we had both gone out there for the interview, but did not have enough work by May, even though there are a huge co. Are you planning to go?


We have a heavy construction divsion called BlueBird they do the type of work your husband is into, check out there link at Companies | Trotter & Morton Group of Companies or you can send his cv to me and i will forward. [email protected].


----------

